# Best/Fav Chum



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

I know this has been talked about before, but Id like some more info on chumming. Fav type, placement, and how to fish it. I do ok by my own method, but would like to pick the brains of the old pros.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Soured Maize/Milo ////Range cubes work for me


----------



## chemdawg (Aug 31, 2014)

here is my theory milo is harder grain it hold the smell longer wheat is soft and the smell is wash out quicker my science i have for this is when i chum with milo the cats have more milo in there bellys then with wheat they dont seem to eat as much thats what i believe any how 

I can not seem to catch any thing of rang cubes can someone tell me what kind to get cotton seed cakes have to have a carton amount oil and the newer prices i read take a lot more of the oils out during the process making them less effective what should you look for i have no real world experance with this kind of stuff


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep (May 1, 2009)

Soured milo. I fish old creek beds in 15 to 25 fow. A couple of cups of milo around the boat (anchored on front and back) and fish straight off the side to the bottom. I fish with a single split shot above a treble hook with usually chicken liver, or shad. The key is to suspend the bait approx. 1 inch from the bottom, and as the catfish mop up the milo your bait is in their face. They can`t resist it. Never had trouble keeping plenty of fillets in the freezer.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

When using range cubes, what's the method of placement? Drop them over the side loose or put them in a chum bag?


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

I use a mesh chum bag. They get soft rather quickly and this keeps them from floating away from the fishing area.
Bud


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

a deer block set out a few days earlier will produce for several days


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I've never thought about deer block but makes sense, normally use sour milo and range cubes. But will try deer block thanks Nikki 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

I use sour maze, and only throw out about 2 cups at each spot I fish. As far as range cubes, I used to use them, and you had to buy the 20% protein cubes. The others would fall apart too quickly. For me, Lake Conroe was the only lake I did any good with range cubes.


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

have used sour milo , chicken scratch , cheap bird seeds , rice hulls mixed with wheat , even put some cheep dog food in an onion sack with a rock for weight , tied a rope on it , hung it over side of boat . 
all worked about the same , but i had areas that i baited over and over to hold fish .


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*yep.....*



Flyingvranch said:


> I use a mesh chum bag. They get soft rather quickly and this keeps them from floating away from the fishing area.
> Bud


 Chum put in a ladies knee stocking and tie it to the noodle


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Get you a sweet block from the feed store, bust it in quarters and put it in mesh net bags. Lower on the edge of deeper creek channels. If there is nothing to tie it to drop a concrete block and tie a jug line to it. Sour some milo before you go and just throw out a coffee can full when you get there. The sweet block dissolves slow and keeps them close, the milo gets them going quick. I fish Catfish Charlie B on a small treble when I do this and a light sinker. Mix the Charlie with a little flower if its to wet. Channel cat cant pass this up. Good Luck.


----------



## Cathunter (Apr 8, 2015)

whsalum said:


> Get you a sweet block from the feed store, bust it in quarters and put it in mesh net bags. Lower on the edge of deeper creek channels. If there is nothing to tie it to drop a concrete block and tie a jug line to it. Sour some milo before you go and just throw out a coffee can full when you get there. The sweet block dissolves slow and keeps them close, the milo gets them going quick. I fish Catfish Charlie B on a small treble when I do this and a light sinker. Mix the Charlie with a little flower if its to wet. Channel cat cant pass this up. Good Luck.


How long before you go fishing do you put the sweet block out. 2 days? 1 Day? also does it have a more specfic name other than sweet block? I have 3 buckets of soured milo, going to try and bait some holes around Texas landing and State park, anything paticular i should look for?


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

The feed store will know what you are talking about, some call it molasses block. If you put it out one day it will start drawing fish by the next day. Pull up to where it's at scatter your sour grain. On Livingston if you fish with these stink baits you will catch mostly channel cats, on Rayburn they will run a little bigger.


----------

